# Knoxville, TN competition in spring of 2018



## Jacob F (Dec 31, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in attending or helping to organize a competition?


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 1, 2018)

Have you attended a competition before?


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 1, 2018)

WACWCA said:


> Have you attended a competition before?


Yes, I have been to 3


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2018)

Jacob F said:


> Yes, I have been to 3


I think he means organized, it'll most likely take much longer than now to spring to plan one completely, especially if you've never done it before.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 1, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I think he means organized, it'll most likely take much longer than now to spring to plan one completely, especially if you've never done it before.


Have you ever organized one? Could you give me some tips?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2018)

Jacob F said:


> Have you ever organized one? Could you give me some tips?


I have never, but I've talked with someone who has a little while ago. First of all, it'll probably take much more time than you think. You should also try to get the competition sponsored by a cubing manufacturer or store so you actually have the funds to run the competition. You'll also need a WCA delegate there and a venue to actually host the competition. You'll also need a bunch of stackmats, and timers with the displays. I'd recommend having a limit of 80 for the number of competitors. I don't remember anything else, but you definitely should talk to someone who has organized multiple competitions before even starting to plan one.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 1, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I have never, but I've talked with someone who has a little while ago. First of all, it'll probably take much more time than you think. You should also try to get the competition sponsored by a cubing manufacturer or store so you actually have the funds to run the competition. You'll also need a WCA delegate there and a venue to actually host the competition. You'll also need a bunch of stackmats, and timers with the displays. I'd recommend having a limit of 80 for the number of competitors. I don't remember anything else, but you definitely should talk to someone who has organized multiple competitions before even starting to plan one.


I’ve already spoken to a delegate and organized a group. I’ll look into getting it sponsored. Would you be able to attend this competition?


----------



## casi (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey, I live about an hour or two away from Knoxville, and would be willing to come. Just wanted to put myself on your list.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 1, 2018)

casi said:


> Hey, I live about an hour or two away from Knoxville, and would be willing to come. Just wanted to put myself on your list.


That’s great, thanks. If you want, you can go to the Facebook page I set up https://www.facebook.com/Rubiks-cube-competition-Knoxville-186904058714786/ 
I’ll be posting updates about the progress of it.


----------

